# الشكر الى جميع الإخوة والأخوات الذين صلوا لشقيقتي



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_بقلبٍ مملوءٍ بالشكر الى ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح _
_والإيمان الذي لا يتزعزع بأنه الطبيب الأعظم المحب للبشر والشافي أوجاعهم_
_اعلن الى جميع الإخوة والأخوات في هذا المنتدى المبارك_
_أن عملية جراحة القلب الذي اجريت أمس على شقيقتي_
_قد تكللت بالنجاح بنعمة غنى محبة ملك الملوك الذي لا ينسى أبدا من مات من أجلهم _ 
_وبشفاعة والدته الفائقة الطهارة السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم - امنا التى تسهر علينا نحن أولادها كما سهرت على إبنها يسوع المسيح وهو في المهد_​

_*أشكركم جزيل الشكر*_​​_اخوتي وأخواتي على محبة صلواتكم_
_كما اصلي ان تكون بركته وسلامه العجيب يغمر حياة كل واحد منكم._
_وتستمر صلواتنا من أجل جميع المرضى والمتعبين_
_ومن أجل الشفاء الكامل لشقيقتي في مرحلة العناية الفائقة._
_ آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن_
​


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ليس امامي
الا ان اشكرك ايها السيد الرب 
لانك دائما تخجلنا في محبتك ومعاملتك الرائعة
كم يارب انا مقصر تجاهك
وانت تهتم وتستجيب لكل صلاة وطلبة
اعظمك يارب لانك الشافي والكافي والمعافي
بل انت فادي نفسي
اشكرك لانك اتممت العمل الجراحي بنجاح
فلك كل مجد وكرامة
امين
*مبروك عليك شفاء يسوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك وبالشفاء التام بإذن يسوع​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*نشكر ربنا وام النور ومصاف الشهداء و القديسين الذين كانوا معها فى العملية، حمدلله على سلامتها ياحبيبتى، وربنا يحفظ اولاده من كل شر. آمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ألف حمدالله على سلامة أختك يا أمه وبأذن المسيح يتم شفائها على خيييييير ...أميييين .​*


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> ليس امامي
> الا ان اشكرك ايها السيد الرب
> لانك دائما تخجلنا في محبتك ومعاملتك الرائعة
> كم يارب انا مقصر تجاهك
> ...


 
أخي المبارك استفانس
*شكرا لتبريكك*
رب المجد ورب الأرباب بكل مجده وبكل عظمته
استجاب لصلاتك ولصلاتنا كلنا نحن الخطأة
عاملنا بحسب محبته لنا وليس بحسب أعمالنا
له وحده ينبغي السجود والمجد والشكر والتسبيح.​ 
كلنا مقصرين تجاه الرب يا استفانس !!!
إذ كيف يمكننا أن نفيه احساناته ونعمه وبركاته 
وهو القدوس بذاته ونحن الخطأة في ابتعادنا عنه
وهو الغني بكل شيئ ونحن الفقراء بدونه
وهو الكامل ونحن لا نكمل الا به
وهو المحبة التي لا تنضب والرحمة التي لا تميز
ونحن لا نعرف من المحبه سوى ما نتعلمه منه​ 
باركنا يارب وساعدنا على أن نتقدس بكلمتك
ونغنى بغنى محبتك
لتتم وصيتك لنا بأن نكون كاملين كما أَن أَبانا الذي في السماواتِ هُوَ كامل​ 
*وهكذا فقط نصبح غير مقصرين تجاهك*​


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف مبروك وبالشفاء التام بإذن يسوع​


 
شكرا لك يا حبيبتي فراشة مسيحية 
على تبريكك.
وبصلوات الجميع سيتم الشفاء الكامل 
بإذن يسوع المسيح مخلصنا. ​


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ألف حمدالله على سلامة أختك يا أمه وبأذن المسيح يتم شفائها على خيييييير ...أميييين .​*


 

شكرا لك دونا حبيبتي عل تبريكك
والحمد لله على كل شيئ في كل حين
وبإذن المسيح ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يتم شفاء شقيقتي عل خير ... آمين​


----------



## أَمَة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *نشكر ربنا وام النور ومصاف الشهداء و القديسين الذين كانوا معها فى العملية، حمدلله على سلامتها ياحبيبتى، وربنا يحفظ اولاده من كل شر. آمين*


 

شكرا والف شكر لك يا مرمر
وأضم شكري الى شكرك الموجه لوالدة الله القديسة مريم العذراء والى كل القديسين .

هنيئا لنا بمسيحنا الحبيب الذي منحنا نعمة البنوة، وجعلنا أبناء الملك، ومشروع قداسة 
لا يفصلنا عنه ولا عن بعضنا البعض أي حاجز جغرافي أو زمني.​


----------



## Eva Maria (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر للرب المخلص لشفاء شقيقتك 

وألف مبروك نجاح العمليه 



وبعدين  أفتقدتك جدا في المنتدى يا عزيزتي أمه 

سلام المسيح معاك ويرعاك


----------



## أَمَة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> الشكر للرب المخلص لشفاء شقيقتك
> 
> وألف مبروك نجاح العمليه
> 
> ...


الاخت الحبيبة ماريا
كل الشكر للرب يسوع المسيح الذي افتقدنا بمحبته
التي لا توصف
اشكر مشاعرك النبيلة
والرب يحميك من كل مكروه
لقد عادت شقيقتي امس الى البيت
وانا سأبقى معها لاساعدها حتى نهاية الشهر الحالي
ثم اسافر عائدة الى بيتي
ولهذا فإن اشتراكاتي في المنتدي الحبيب شبه معدومة حاليا
ولكني متابعة حاورك حول شجرة الخلد
واسجل لك تقديري في عملك هذا
انت في صلاتي دائما
والرب قد اختارك لتكوني كراما صالحا في كرمته المباركة.
ليكن لك المزيد من بركة الرب ونعمته حسب مشيئته







آميــــــــــــــــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا للرب الذى يفتح زراعيه لمن يطلبه*
*واتكالنا على الرب يعطى لنا النجاح*
*فمبروك نجاح العمليه*
*والرب قادر ان يتم شفائها سريعا*​


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *شكرا للرب الذى يفتح زراعيه لمن يطلبه*
> 
> *واتكالنا على الرب يعطى لنا النجاح*
> *فمبروك نجاح العمليه*
> ...


 
كل الشكر للرب اخي الحبيب BITAR
الذي يحبنا بدون قيد أو شرط

شكرا لك على مرورك وتمنياتك الجميلة بتمام الشفاء
والرب يحميك وما تشوف مرض في حياتك

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------

